# 12.47kv phase to phase....



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Just so I'm clear on this... that's bad when that happens, eh? :laughing:


----------



## Boneshaker (Jul 31, 2009)

Pretty sure I butchered this, but wanted to share a few images from a project I did a few years ago. The siding guy ran this lift into the primary feeds to the plant. He thought he could move the lift without taking down the mast, but by the grace of god he would be dead. He was operating the lift while walking next to the lift, near as I can tell the rubber grips at the end on the control shafts saved his life.


----------



## Boneshaker (Jul 31, 2009)

That's for sure, I witnessed this happen and boy the old adrenaline was pumping that day.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Yay epinephrine! I get that rush everytime I get a fire or ems call.


----------

